# Can anyone recommend wheels?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

rotiforms will be the ONLY rims I recommend for this car but they are a bit pricey.....so maybe add another K to yours lol^


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! The wheels that are a real interest of mine would be the MSR 095 ..just not that high on me wish list to pull the trigger ..


MSR Wheels


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

brian v said:


> That's Nice ! The wheels that are a real interest of mine would be the MSR 095 ..just not that high on me wish list to pull the trigger ..
> 
> 
> MSR Wheels


Those are nice, real nice I like them, I may consider


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Kmc rockstar car, Motegi 116, Platinum wraith.


----------

